# 33rd Annual PBGFC LADIES BILLFISH TOURNEY JULY20-22



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Updates pbgfc ladies billfish tourney july20-22*

Pensacola Ladies Tourney this weekend @ WCI Lost Key marina Friday Captains Meeting & Registration 6pm Fishing Sat & sunday scales close at 5 on Sunday with awards Dinner following. It is a 2 day tourney but there are some who will only fish one day. with the water and fishing the way it has been its easy to run in spend the night and run back out or for the hardcore ladies spend the night out and swordfish. Prizes include Trophies and JEWLERY with Optional Cash awards of $100,$300 & $500 for Tuna, Dolphin, Wahoo, C&R. This is a No Kill Tourney for Billfish. Check out the website www.pbgfc.com or on FACEBOOK several boats have comitted to fishing but will sign up the night of captains Banquet. All entered boats can come to the Marina and capatains meeting with FREE DOCKING for the Tourney.The early entry savings is little thus we never have many who early enter. This is one of the few chances the Ladies get to compete against other Ladies and we have some great Lady Anglers in this area so grab a few and come fish. Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Soooo wish we could fish it, but my oldest daughter returns from Africa Saturday so we will have to wait till next summer! Good luck to all that fish, hope the weather stays nice for everyone!

Robert


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> Soooo wish we could fish it, but my oldest daughter returns from Africa Saturday so we will have to wait till next summer! Good luck to all that fish, hope the weather stays nice for everyone!
> 
> Robert


 
I guess we will let you have a weekend off!! You probably wont know what to do!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope to see you this weekend here is an article in todays pnj.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20120719...weekend?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|s


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Rough conditions this weekend. How many boats are competing?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

21 knots wind at Ram Powell right now. 3.6 feet at OB buoy with 4 second intervals. Ya'll have fun now, ya hear???


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You read my mind Wade!!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

15 boats and 44 tough a** women. Most were easing out this morning and coming home tonite. Probably lost 5-10 boats due to weather. There were a few boats who busted out last night to try the swordies and tuna. We did a 100 & 300 calcutta and ended up with 14k in it. Weigh ins today 3-7 I would expect to see most back in today. The ladies were all excited and fired up last night I hope that enthusiasm is still there.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My hat goes off to the hard core women that have made a go of it! I hope they are rewarded with safety and fish!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Anybody hear the totals from the MS ladies at wharf? They fished yesterday and today!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MSViking said:


> My hat goes off to the hard core women that have made a go of it! I hope they are rewarded with safety and fish!


 
+1 on that....


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just got call on sat phone from LAST ONE with a release of a WHITE on 50. He is over to the west and says its a lil bumpy over there.They are hardcore in a 28 mako at the rigs.


----------

